# Move ducting and heat register



## burnzyds (Apr 28, 2009)

My husband and I are remodeling our kitchen. We have our design and cabinets on order. One issue is that we are adding an island that has a breakfast bar. A heat register currently comes up right where the stools would be. We have the option of moving that vent a few feet so it falls under the island and routing the air out under the cabinets and we would like to do that. What do we have to do to make that happen? It only has to move about a foot and half.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome Burnzyds:
Locate the joists under the floor, cut the new opening in the floor, remove the boot from the old location and put it in the new one. Now its a matter of moving the pipe or duct opening to the new boot. Moving the duct can be variable; let us know when you are farther into the job and see what you are working with.
Glenn


----------

